# Ohio Forge bandsaw



## sbwertz (Sep 16, 2010)

I was recently given a 20 year old Ohio Forge 14" bandsaw.  I had to replace the tensioning mechanism, as it was broken.  Otherwise it seems to work fine.  I would like to get a riser kit for it.  I ordered the one from HF (their bandsaw is made by the same people who made the Ohio Forge saw.  The tensioning part worked with only a few adaptions, but the riser kit was totally incompatible.  The alignment pens were in opposite corners from my saw.  

Also, this saw has a hexagonal rod to support the blade guard.  The kit I got had a round rod and it was also too small in diameter. 

Does anyone know of a kit that will fit this saw?

Sharon


----------



## Wildman (Sep 16, 2010)

Have you tried Grizzly, might be worth a look or e-mail to them.

May have to replace the hexagonal rod or buy some from a steel supplier.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been looking around at bandsaws.  All the current ones seem to have the alignment pins for the riser in the opposite corners from the one I have.  The guy at woodwoorker's source suggested I jsut pull the alignment pins and put it together without them.  

At least the Jet kit has a round guide rod that is large enough in diameter that it would tighten down in my saw.  But I'm not crazy about the idea of putting the riser in without the alignment pins.

I think I will just use it without the riser and save my sheckels for a new saw with a riser kit.  This one will at least give me something to cut up to 6" stock.  My 3 wheeler wimps out on me at about 2 inches.

Sharon


----------



## Wildman (Sep 17, 2010)

My Review of, Rikon 10-325 14" Deluxe Bandsaw

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/9

You might be interested in this old review and comments.  Have no idea on current pricing. They do go sale all the time though. 

 I would like to have a Rikon Deluxe Bandsaw.  Use, electric or gas chain saws to make stuff fit my 14” grizzly w/out riser block.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2010)

I would encourage you, and anyone else who owns a bandsaw, to check out Iturra Designs. They are a small company that specializes in after market parts for bandsaws. Their catalog is an education in itself. I believe they charge $5 for the catalog ...???... But I have called them before and they just sent me one. I do not think they have a website. Their phone# is 904-642-2802 
If anyone is interested I can try to provide more info.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wildman said:


> My Review of, Rikon 10-325 14" Deluxe Bandsaw
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/9
> 
> ...


 

*Question? Did the Rikon come with cast wheels? I've seen no mention of wheels for the band saw on their site or literature.*

*THANKS,*

*Barney*


----------



## Wildman (Sep 17, 2010)

Barney, every review ever read including the one linked talks about heavy cast iron wheels which can be adjusted if needed. Scroll down link to see wheels. 

Iturra design is great for rebuilding a delta bandsaw and parts, buying blades and other bandsaw accessaries. Not sure he carries much for off shore made bandsaws. He is not kind in what he says about my Ultimate bandsaw. Still his catalog is a good read. 

Think the "Bandsaw Handbook," old or new is a bigger help no matter if you buy it or check it out from the library.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2010)

Iturra lists a 14" hexagonal guidepost bar for $30. specifically for use when adding the riser kits. I do not know if it would fit your saw. 

They _DO_ have a variety of acccessories, including high tension springs and Carter guides, to fit not only Delta but a great many of the imports as well. Including General, Grizzly, Jet, Walker-Turner and even ShopSmith.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 18, 2010)

Lenny, my 2005 Louis Iturra catalog had very sage advice on buying a used Bandsaw. His personal opinion “steers clear of older Asian imported machines.”  He goes on to explain poor quality, lack of repair parts big reason not buying one. 

People have used parts from Delta, Jet, Rigid, Harbor freight, and Grizzly to fix their Ohio Forge bandsaws.  Some folks still asking for help on locating parts and advice on making repairs. Cost of parts, shipping, and returns if applicable might not make economic sense if you do not own a well-equipped machine shop. 

Guess my way of saying his catalog worth the $5.00. 

Think Sharon is very wise to forgo riser kit option and use her Ohio bandsaw until it dies.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 28, 2016)

Just an update on this old saw.  It is now residing at the Center for the Blind and doing a good job for them.  I donated it when I inherited my grandfather's 1946 Delta.  So if any of you have an old tool that still works but is no longer needed in your shop, look for a charity, school, etc. and donate it.  They still have lots of good life left in them.


----------

